
Ask HN: What content recommendation services do you use? - AznHisoka
I&#x27;m looking for a service that recommends me new articles to read every day. Ideally, it&#x27;d send me a daily email with a list of articles. It could be curated, either personally or algorithmically. Something similar to what Flipboard, BuzzSumo, and ContentGems(which was shutdown I believe)...
======
tmaly
I just signup for email newsletters that are of a particular niche I am
interested in. I also use a podcast app, and it shows me new episodes for the
podcasts I subscribe to.

------
exolymph
Like tmaly, I subscribe to various newsletters, as well as Ben Thompson's
Stratechery. Most of the newsletters are weekly rather than daily, however.
For daily news I use HN, a business multireddit [1], and Twitter.

What kind of articles are you looking for?

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/entrepreneur+startups+smallbusiness...](https://www.reddit.com/r/entrepreneur+startups+smallbusiness+marketing)

